# How long will he shed like this.



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Goldens shed, and shed, and shed. If you brush him, use undercoat rake, etc outside it will help with the shedding inside. Also they do shed more at certain times of the year, they blow their coat and that is probably what is happening now. Don't know where you are, weather wise has a bit to do with it. My Jaro is also 11 months. You might check out the April 2010 puppies thread to see what is happening with other pups your age, but I warn you start at the end because it is one long thread. You could take over vacuuming duties, that might make your wife happier. I have to vacuum every day. Jaro isn't blowing coat right now, but even so the swiffer and vacuum are my good friends.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Some dogs blow their coat due to neutering... that is a possibility.

But based on how old your dog is, I'd say this is perfectly normal. They blow their coat around that age and start getting their adult coat in. 

Other than that, if you have an indoor dog, he will shed year round. Which means minimal but constant shedding. Adult dogs may shed a little more in spring, but not excessively. This is the reason why people who do not like dog hair should not bring a golden home. They shed. 

Salmon oil does not stop shedding. It just improves the quality of the skin and coat.

If you make your dog an outdoor dog, then (depending on where you are), then you will have this huge coat blow every single spring.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have heard that a lot of dogs blow their coat around 12 months old. Jack did - and it was insane how much hair came off him every time he was brushed/raked. The only thing that has really worked well is a coat king type stripper. It gets all the undercoat out really easily.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Goldens shed. When my first golden (30 years ago) blew his coat as a puppy I almost filled a garbage bag. And he ended up a couple of shades darker. I've had a bit of a respite this winter, with a puppy, but STILL find bits of Reuben hair in strange places. Reuben went to the bridge in September. Buy some pet hair removers - you'll need them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

blee1ash said:


> He was also neudred in Jan. does this contribute to the sedding?



This sentence stood out to me. He may be having a major coat blow due to the neuter... same thing happened to my dog. He has always has been a big shedder (he's a Golden... duh LOL) but I had NO CLUE what a real coat blow was until after I had him neutered. He had clumps of hair coming off him from just me petting him.... my house was full of hair 10 minutes after vacuuming.. I was freaking out something was seriously wrong with him. It started about a month after his neuter, and lasted maybe 2 months.. then his shedding decreased back to a normal GR amount.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Last April, I got my boy Charlie from the shelter... The vet thought he was around 9 months old. He was neutered in early April, and by the first of May, he was shedding HUGE clumps of fur. I could basically grasp a handful of fur on his back or sides and gently pull and I would get a big handful of fur everytime! I too wondered if something was wrong with him! Then I read on here about blowing the coat and that seemed to be exactly what Charlie was doing. His "coat blow" lasted into mid June and then it decreased dramatically. Brushing him with an undercoat rake outside about 2 or 3 times a day seemed to help the most. But there were still little fur-bunnies rolling around the floor at times. Charlie honestly doesn't shed that much any other time... it's minimal at best, but he DOES shed. 

So, it sounds like your guy is definitely blowing his coat.... try to let your wife know that it will NOT last forever and he won't always shed this much. But it will be a 1-2 times yearly occurrence. A friend of mine gets her golden shaved, but honestly, I have heard this is not good for the coat or the dog (maybe this is a myth) but still, one of the things I love most about a golden is their beautiful coat! 

Good luck!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dog hair is a staple around here and we've learned to live with it through the years and even come to view our 'dust elephants' with affection.

On our daughter's wedding day, DH (black tux) and I (black dress) finished dressing early. We couldn't sit anywhere in the house, even though Hank isn't on the furniture, so we stood out on the porch until it was time to leave for the church.

Yes, shedding is worse certain times of the year and his recent neuter may have a lot to do with it. It will be finished soon.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 18, 2011)

I know he is blowing his coat. I was just wondering about how long I can expect it to last. It probabbly been a month and a half now. Before this the shedding was not bad at all, even less than we expected. We live in Minnesota and it is spring time, so yes he is blowing his coat. He is an inside dog, but spends several hours outside each day. How long does it take to blow his coat? I use an undercoat rake on him at least once a day and sometimes three times a day, and each time I get a large quanity of hair off of him.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 18, 2011)

And yes, I do the vacuuming, daily. I even vacuum Copper at least every other day with the shop vac, he thinks it's a massage and loves it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

firedancer722 said:


> So, it sounds like your guy is definitely blowing his coat.... try to let your wife know that it will NOT last forever and he won't always shed this much. But it will be a 1-2 times yearly occurrence. A friend of mine gets her golden shaved, but honestly, I have heard this is not good for the coat or the dog (maybe this is a myth) but still, one of the things I love most about a golden is their beautiful coat!



I do notice times that Sam sheds more than others, but in his almost 4 years of life, he has NEVER shed more or even close to the level that he did in the months after his neuter. I was in shock at the clumps of fur coming off of him.. and even more amazed that he wasn't completely bald after that! LOL


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. Hopefully it will taper off soon.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

He could be losing his puppy coat and starting to get his adult coat. What are you feeding him? Some lower quality foods make dogs shed a lot more than a dog on a more premium food. Fish oil helps as well.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

A forced air dryer can help blow out some of the excess hair.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I took Tucker to the Groomer when it really got going with full coat blow. They were able to bathe, and force air blow alot of the hair out.... Made it much easier to deal with inside the house. Slicker Brush and undercoat rake are essential..... It won't be forever, Tucker has been blowing coat for about a month now.....


----------

